
AMD Ryzen brings 8 cores from just $329 - lucaspiller
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/02/amd-ryzen-arrives-march-2-8-cores-16-threads-from-just-329/
======
benmcnelly
Sigh... I really hope that a couple months after people get their hands on
these that they are really more bang for less buck, but last time AMD made
these claims it was all about specific multi-core stuff and they were not the
better all around processor.

Something needs to push Intel forward, because there have been more
incremental ticks then leaps forward lately.

